# Downhill freakout video Cross thread front range forums



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

This is not me I would not have been that forgiving. 42seconds in.
http://www.pinkbike.com/v/159119


----------



## T174M (Feb 9, 2008)

I forgot it is completely normal to slam your brakes and stop right on a trail.


I'm pretty sure the dudeman that ran into her should be the one pissed off.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

Ohh and I forgot to mention this is at a bike resort on a blue run. It is also posted on the top and in the trail maps that slower riders will yield right of way. There is also signs at every trail merge "*DO NOT STOP ON TRAIL*"


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

bahahaha she freaked. i thought alex was a gentleman about it and he shouldn't feel bad. He said "well i'm not going to leave you crying."

also her high pitched ****ing ass hole yell was quite awesome

I like her pose here, shes thinking "lets throuw down buddy, i'll beat your ass right here"


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh tell her to shut the hell up and the dude to grow some balls... A true lesson from Ice T is needed here hes appologizing way too much he wasnt going to fast, the clam bagger hit the brakes and now role playing it up for the crowd... LOl got her in the back side good... 

I nailed a women at the alpine slide in jackson hole, hit her right by the sign that said "DO NOT SLOW DOWN" It was a blind corner and a dip, WHAM nailed her and sent her flying. Got to the bottom and 2 huge dudes asked if I saw a women up there. I replied no then ran to my parents and said lets go....  Years ago I was still small then...


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

I couldn't stop laughing


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

rofl, well, at least the whole thing was on helmet cam and everybody gets to see her eating sh1t and throwing a big freakout when the entire thing was her fault. Props to the guy with the helmet cam being a nice dude. 

I've had people run into me before from me pulling a handful of brake to scope something out. The first thing I do is apologize. 100% my fault.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL i can't stop laughing, haha all the people come down the trail and stop and she plays it like she got hit by a bus. honestly my brother has taken harder hits on his tricycle.


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

wow this was just too funny...was it just me or was everybody in this video friggin tool....wearing way to much pads and going way too slow on some xc trail...the game at mtn parks is if your too slow then gtfootw


----------



## sstrawsb (Sep 16, 2009)

She was crazy. Dang. Props for the dude being a nice guy but I would not have been apologizing like he was, especially after she stabbed him with her bike. She flat out stopped on the trail! What did she expect?


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah, it is Mountain biking..DOWNHILL MOUNTAIN BIKING!!
Drama Queen!
Was she planning on suing this kid even though she was partaking in a dangerous activity that is known to result in injury for being a dumba$$?
She tells him to go to the black trails when it's obvious she needs to stick to green or maybe...I don't know, Horse Back riding!
I Like how she was able to throw her bike at him before her other friends got there but then can hardly stand when they do..
Get this chick an Oscar quick, before her head explodes..


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

sstrawsb said:


> She was crazy. Dang. Props for the dude being a nice guy but I would not have been apologizing like he was, especially after she stabbed him with her bike. She flat out stopped on the trail! What did she expect?


Well technically she handed her bike over, Id have thrown it on my shoulder and rode off...

Still fuuny you can hear a handfull of brake REEEEEEEEE then he slams her... When XC goes bad next on spike!!!


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

im glad you guys are all on the side of the dude. I think the moment she tried to hit me with her bike i would have hucked that thing 40 yards through the woods left her ass crying. Im all about beginners and girls riding, but this girl did everything wrong. there's a reason the signs say "no stoping on this trail" and "yield for faster riders."


----------



## T174M (Feb 9, 2008)

jurichar said:


> im glad you guys are all on the side of the dude. I think the moment she tried to hit me with her bike i would have hucked that thing 40 yards through the woods left her ass crying. Im all about beginners and girls riding, but this girl did everything wrong. there's a reason the signs say "no stoping on this trail" and "yield for faster riders."


She was, like, probably so overwhelmed, like, trying to connect with her boyfriend, and like, just broke down mentally.


----------



## LaggDawg (Jan 9, 2005)

Just before she slams on the brakes, notice she is exactkly the same distance from her friend in front of her.
The other dood asks if it is on video, but I'm sure not for legal reasons. He wanted to see this biatch get slammed over and over, because he has been riding with her all day listening to her same shat at the food court, the drive up, the gas station, the pre-trip planning.


----------



## Kilo G (Apr 14, 2009)

Best thing I've ever seen on this site. All time!!!!


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

So yeah, stopping on the trail is dumb. But rear-ending someone, is that really less dumb?

With driving (cars) and skiing / snowboarding, the guy would be at fault, no question about it. Are the rules at DH areas really such that she would be found at fault for this? Cuz if they are, I'm even more stoked about getting into DH next year... 

(My favorite resort was supposed to start running the lifts this summer, but it got postponed 'til next summer...)


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

when you're driving on a highway, do you think someones going to slam on their brakes? Thats kinda like stopping in the middle of a trail, you just dont do it, especially when there's signs all over the place saying "DO NOT SLOW DOWN" and the girls like "hey, ill just stop super fast, haha.

This cant be compared to rear ending someone in traffic


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

NWS said:


> So yeah, stopping on the trail is dumb. But rear-ending someone, is that really less dumb?
> 
> With driving (cars) and skiing / snowboarding, the guy would be at fault, no question about it. Are the rules at DH areas really such that she would be found at fault for this? Cuz if they are, I'm even more stoked about getting into DH next year...
> 
> (My favorite resort was supposed to start running the lifts this summer, but it got postponed 'til next summer...)


Stevens pass by chance???

And yeah Im with you, if the person braking is always at fault then Hell Im following everyone and you all are getting taken out... High speed bumper bikes!:thumbsup:


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Moosey said:


> when you're driving on a highway, do you think someones going to slam on their brakes?


If there's a broken-down car sitting in the road ahead of you, and you rear-end them, you're at fault. With driving, it's your job not to hit what's in front of you.

There are exceptions to that rule - for example if someone swerves into your lane and stomps the brakes, that's their fault not yours - but generally speaking, if the car in front of you has been in front of you for a while, and they stomp the brakes, it's your fault if you hit them. When the cops show up, you'll get the ticket.

Sometimes people hit the brakes for good reasons - debris on the road, deers jumps in front of them, whatever. It's your job not to hit them. If you do hit them, you were following too close and/or not paying attention and/or didn't react quickly enough. It's your job to hang back far enough so that you can stop in time.

And for skiing or snowboarding, the rules are basically the same. I'm sure that's why she was pissed, and that's why he was apologizing.

So I still wonder - are the rules really the other way around on DH trails?

Bullcrew: yep, Stevens. Are you in the neighborhood?  If all goes well, I will be up there every weekend snowboarding, and twice a week in February and March. I thought real hard about buying your Jedi, btw... gonna wait for the 2011 though.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

NWS said:


> Bullcrew: yep, Stevens. Are you in the neighborhood?  If all goes well, I will be up there every weekend snowboarding, and twice a week in February and March. I thought real hard about buying your Jedi, btw... gonna wait for the 2011 though.


Not anymore I go up there all the time N. Idaho to my wifes parents and I was born and raised in Woodinville so I frequented that whole area...
I still pop up there and run Beacon over in Spokane as well.. Ill hit you up next time Im in town or if you make a hommage this way to Socal (san diego) I got an extra room... Wifes pretty cool about buddies chilling for a few days...


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

It looked like she heard him behind her and stopped as suddenly as she could. Just plain dumb and asking to be run into. I would have offered a half-assed apology that mentioned the stupidity of stopping suddenly in the middle of the trail and kept riding. If she'd "handed" me her bike like that I would have carried it a few hundred yards before dropping it.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

I would have drop kicked her in the pink chest armor. Are you in a hurry or something? This is what happens when people who have ski passes visit the resort in the summer.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

bahahaha. that video is fantastic!


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah, that sounds about right, the avg. rider doesn't just pick up their 2010 SXT II and chuck/stab it at someone...
A kick to the "Baby Maker" ? Maybe? Too harsh? 
Was the dude at fault?Partially.. It is up to the faster rider to make a clean pass but anyone with One Ten Thousandth of a hint of a Brain knows, YOU DON'T STOP ON TRAIL!! Unless you eat $h!t If you do in fact eat $h!t, it's fair game to use you for traction 
BTW,you notice how the dude has the decency to get off the trail yet she is still right in the MIDDLE OF THE TRAIL!!??


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Are those lesbians? If so, they are one angry ******.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

2+ mins of sitting around going oweeei poor me after that little bump wearing full armor? lol

I got my wife into DH this year (she loving it woot!). 

First things I taught her were not to stop on the trail, don't stand on the trail, don't stop/stand on blind corners etc. Be aware of faster people behind you and you earn happy trail karma for letting faster people by.

If you crash, get yourself and your bike off the trail as soon as practical and/or warn people coming down.

I haven't been to a resort where its been so busy that you're coming up on slower people all the time, we're planing a few trips to the US next summer, and if thats what I have to look forward to, hmmmm which mountains do not have slow and crazy people on them lol


----------



## lostboyz (Oct 3, 2005)

She is probably awesome in bed :thumbsup:


----------



## motobutane (Sep 23, 2008)

Sounds lie PMS to me!!!!!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

N8, worthy cross post bro! :thumbsup: 

BTW, I found my sig on 5h!+ My Dad Said a day or two before the original post of the vid on CO FR forum. I think it fits...


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

That rider handled himself and the situation in a most respectable manner.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

essenmeinstuff said:


> I got my wife into DH this year (she loving it woot!).


You must share your wisdom! It is your obligation to all fellow riders! Even if you have to make a new thread.


----------



## Pslide (Jul 3, 2006)

That was one helluva over-reaction. I'm guessing she was not having a good day prior. Wow. 

The guy was a saint, well done to him. Saint Alex.

Some of you guys certainly fit the downhiller stereotype with your responses though. One can learn from Saint Alex.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

This girl just symbolizes everything that is wrong with society/people these days. They don't have enough real problems, so they choose to get all righteous and pumped up the minute they feel they might have an advantage over somebody else. Using the gathering crowd, making the poor guy squirm in his shoes - nasty business indeed. There's tons of these people out there, so beware! And SHE should be aware that one day, somebody is going to get really hurt while riding at a resort - duh - (maybe even HER - gasp - although I doubt she's one to take many risks...) - and when they do, all this shouting wolf that she's been doing for no good reason is just going to add to the bill, and lead to further regulations/shut-downs/law-suits etc.

Why do people like this even bother going? Just stay home, and don't ruin it for everybody else - you're not really enjoying yourself anyway - so pre-occupied with making sure everybody else is playing by the rules, jumping at the slightest opportunity of conflict. I really hope this loser reads this thread - if you do, take a long hard look at yourself - you're a horrible person. Get a life. And buy smaller brakes. Loser.

I'm not saying we should have a licence to run into people just because they happen to be going slower than we are - but people should deal with a few uncomfortable incidents (this holds true in life in general as well), and not make such a big deal out of something that clearly isn't. She is about as hurt as an Italian soccer player after an imaginary tackle.

I think she would make great friends with the Atlanta Grape Lady! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

jurichar said:


> im glad you guys are all on the side of the dude. I think the moment she tried to hit me with her bike i would have hucked that thing 40 yards through the woods left her ass crying. Im all about beginners and girls riding, but this girl did everything wrong. there's a reason the signs say "no stoping on this trail" and "yield for faster riders."


+1, self defence. Psychotic drama queen. Get back in your Volvo and go home! Good reason to carry Bear Mace....:nono:


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i try to keep well away from anybody who doesn't wear a jersey over top of the armor.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Pslide said:


> That was one helluva over-reaction. I'm guessing she was not having a good day prior. Wow.
> 
> The guy was a saint, well done to him. Saint Alex.
> 
> Some of you guys certainly fit the downhiller stereotype with your responses though. One can learn from Saint Alex.


Yes, and she was very greatful! I'm sure Alex was thinking the same thing most of us were thinking, after reveiwing the clip. Also, most of us talk alot shyt, but all actuality we would have done the same as Alex.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

So many things wrong with this picture. When I follow someone I don't know, I give them as much space as they are giving the person in front of them. They obviously have a sense of how much room they need, and especially if they are a beginner, they'll need more room to stop than I will.

This girl was obviously have a PMS-kinda' day. Sucks, but not this guy's fault at all. He was following at a moderate pace, with plenty of a buffer. But you never fully expect someone to come to a full and complete stop. And you NEVER, EVER stop in the middle of a trial, blue square or double black diamond. Doesn't matter. You never know who's behind you, or what you stopping dead center of the trial could do.

Boardshorts? Armor on the outside? Come on now. I'm not one to get into this "locals only" surf mentality, but really. Some people just don't belong.

A few years ago I was riding Northstar and came up and over the crest of a hipper that was blind on the other side. Smack, right in the middle of the landing was a guy on a cheapy XC full suspension bike, 1/2-shell helmet, bar ends, reflectors and a rack on the back. He just decided to stop. I've never been more sure I was going to land on someone, or die while trying to avoid them. I screamed at him to get out of the trial, both out of frustration and for his own safety. I'm not terribly fast, so someone who was moving at race speed would have definitely slammed into this guy injuring themselves, and definitely injuring the novice rider.

I'm all for everyone getting a shot at riding. In fact, I think it's great. The more people who do it the more exposure our sport gets and the more chances we all have at bike parks, legal trails, etc. But people like this, bad day or not, making stupid decisions in the middle of a DH trail need to go home.

For pete's sake... she THREW her bike at this guy. That alone is grounds for a red card, revocation of her day/season pass, and getting escorted off the premises.


----------



## Mojo Maestro (Nov 3, 2005)

This was definitly a class at the local hill. I feel for the instructor (blue jersey, red TLD lid). I'm guessing he earned his pay that day.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Boardshorts? Armor on the outside? Come on now. I'm not one to get into this "locals only" surf mentality, but really. Some people just don't belong.


$hit, I must not have got the memo.

Remind me whats ok to wear now, Do I have to wear the latest TLD PJ's, do I need to cover all my leg and arm armor too or just body stuff?

So when its a bit warm, let me know the correct procedure for organizing my clothing so that I'm still cool and stay cool.

(ps I agree with everything else you said lol)


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Quarashi said:


> You must share your wisdom! It is your obligation to all fellow riders! Even if you have to make a new thread.


I bopped her over the head and when she came too she found her self sitting on a mtb pointed down a blue jump trail, just as she asked what was going on I pushed the bike down the hill and yelled "front brake is on the right and turn by leaning and not steering".

When she popped out of the trail at teh bottom she had a dirty great grin and was hooked.

Seriously though, it took a year of convincing to get her to come out to a hill (apparently earning your way up by pedalling is a much tougher sell lol), I sold her on the 4 days of not just riding, but fun to be had camping etc as well as the riding.

She had been on a bike a few times in the woods before so it wasn't entirely new to her. When we went riding I could see she enjoyed the down bits but the climbing up/pedalling through rough terrain killed it for her (frustration), and there isn't much "smooth" riding here...

Got her to watch the first few bits of fluid ride like a pro, just the important beginner bits, cornering and braking and letting the bike do its thing, didn't want to create "mtb over load".

We went up to the hill, my buddies buggered off and rode on their own while I patiently hung out with her, gave her pointers and made sure she was ok. After the first day she was having fun, as she got better she had more fun and has since spent 14 days riding, is itching to go back. :thumbsup:

Its cool to see more girls getting into it too, there were quite a few girls there this year :thumbsup:

But I can't stress enough about teaching new people DH/Park etiquette, like don't bloody stop dead in the middle of the trail lol.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Real '***** talking, shut the f8ck up hoe - Lil Wayne


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

Mojo Maestro said:


> This was definitly a class at the local hill. I feel for the instructor (blue jersey, red TLD lid). I'm guessing he earned his pay that day.


If it was a class, the first instructions to the class should have been:
- pull off the trail when you need to stop 
- do not stop in the middle of the trail
- if you fall, get you and your bike off the trail as soon as possible (BTW, not by throwing it at someone:nono: , in case you weren't sure)
- if a faster more experinced rider is approaching from behind, find a place to move over and let them pass (it is a matter of respect, when you have spent as much time, money and effort as them, you'd want the same respect)

Any instructor worth anything should first provide students with the basic commons sense rules. Because common sense is not so common, especially among beginners.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

was the girl in pink cute?


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

How can you ride DH pissed off, thats impossible to me, sh*t happens when you are stopped in the middle of a trail with others riding on it. 

She didn't handle herself good at all but she probably had an unexpected adrenaline rush that sent her over the top.

I think that we all can relate to this after a big crash, when that adrenaline is really flowing you don't exactly act as you normally would.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

dagenhay said:


> If it was a class, the first instructions to the class should have been:
> - pull off the trail when you need to stop
> - do not stop in the middle of the trail
> - if you fall, get you and your bike off the trail as soon as possible (BTW, not by throwing it at someone:nono: , in case you weren't sure)
> ...


I am sure she was given that instruction as I know most of the instructors. It was at Winter Park which is an awesome place for progression so it draws people who don't understand the mechanics of downhill riding. People who think that going slower is safer when all your doing is fighting momentum and robing your tires of traction.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

He should have been able to avoid her, but god damn that's one hell of an immature *****. I have never seen an adult act like that, at least that I can remember. There is something seriously wrong with that chick.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

how could he have avoided her? she slammed on her breaks in the middle of wide single track. if he somehow managed not to hit her it would have been one hell of a manuver. if it were me i would have muttered sorry and peaced in short order.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

Separated at birth?


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

^^^








:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> O
> 
> I nailed a women at the alpine slide in jackson hole, hit her right by the sign that said "DO NOT SLOW DOWN" It was a blind corner and a dip, WHAM nailed her and sent her flying. Got to the bottom and 2 huge dudes asked if I saw a women up there. I replied no then ran to my parents and said lets go....  Years ago I was still small then...


you are the guy I am after ...you little twerp....come and get it !!!~!~....lol


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

the guy was going slow...she stopped suddenly and he rear ended her....fvck her


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

She obviously had some, uhhh, emotional issues, or something going on.... Would any of you in your right mind ever throw a bike at somebody? Would you jump up screaming, then fall down crying thinking your leg is broken.

What I saw was a slow rider INTENTIONALLY stab the brakes to piss off the guy behind... then when things went south for her, she way overreacted.

He handled things very well, all things considered. I don't think he was doing anything wrong or dangerous... maybe following a little close, but it was her crazy brake check that caused a collision


----------



## G-Ryder (Jan 29, 2007)

Lol.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

shwinn8 said:


> was the girl in pink cute?


Yeah thats what I was wondering this guy was just a pansey, I regularly run girls over on the hill to get their number.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

NWS said:


> If there's a broken-down car sitting in the road ahead of you, and you rear-end them, you're at fault. With driving, it's your job not to hit what's in front of you.
> 
> There are exceptions to that rule - for example if someone swerves into your lane and stomps the brakes, that's their fault not yours - but generally speaking, if the car in front of you has been in front of you for a while, and they stomp the brakes, it's your fault if you hit them. When the cops show up, you'll get the ticket.
> 
> ...


Well it is not like there was anything on the trail. In Car terms basicly what she did was notice a car behind her and slamm the brakes. Im not sure if you are trying to defend her but she would get a ticket for that. Maybe with that pms she could have convice the police it was the guys fault and lie about what was on the road but if on camera it would be obvious. As for Snowboard - not really possible to stop that fast  Though I know of cases the guy on top is not to blame. 
I have to agree though - in most cases if you hit someone it is your fault.


----------



## batts65 (Nov 9, 2006)

I will call this one a 50/50. each are to blame. When I am on a trail and ride up on someone and they are obviously slower than me. I immediately pull off to the side of the trail and then stop to give them time. Just the same if someone rides up on me i again assume they are faster than me and I will pull off when and where it is safe and stop. 

Her move of stopping was dumb, but he should have known to pull off and let a beginner enjoy their ride. I wonder if she or the guy she was following have scene this on here, may make her realize how crazy she is.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

batts65 said:


> I will call this one a 50/50. each are to blame. When I am on a trail and ride up on someone and they are obviously slower than me. *I immediately pull off to the side of the trail and then stop to give them time. *Just the same if someone rides up on me i again assume they are faster than me and I will pull off when and where it is safe and stop.
> 
> *Her move of stopping was dumb, but he should have known to pull off and let a beginner enjoy their ride. * I wonder if she or the guy she was following have scene this on here, may make her realize how crazy she is.


Worst thing I've ever heard. As the slower party, just like in a traffic instance, the slower car PULLS OVER and moves out of the way of the faster vehicle. No exceptions.

Too many people riding too slowly and too cautiously cause more accidents on DH trails than 1 guy going too fast. Call out "On your left" or "On your right" or "BEHIND YOU!" and they'll move. If they don't, they deserve what they get.


----------



## VP Not Free (May 25, 2006)

I like how bad she is hurt, that she can barley walk, but has no problem picking up her bike to throw it at him. I could see whiplash, but falling over standing still with knee pads on, & getting hurt? Was she testing her brakes? Wonder if she will do that again????


----------



## batts65 (Nov 9, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Worst thing I've ever heard. As the slower party, just like in a traffic instance, the slower car PULLS OVER and moves out of the way of the faster vehicle. No exceptions.
> 
> Too many people riding too slowly and too cautiously cause more accidents on DH trails than 1 guy going too fast. Call out "On your left" or "On your right" or "BEHIND YOU!" and they'll move. If they don't, they deserve what they get.


Actually, you are completely wrong, in traffic the front vehicle has control of the road, (traffic laws I know a lot about, trust me) just because you are faster does not mean you have control of the trail. They should pull over for you, but do they really have to. Unless it is a race run, have some fun, allow others that are not as skilled as you to do the same. Attitudes like yours will help bring a lot more riders back to the mountain.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

batts65 said:


> Actually, you are completely wrong, in traffic the front vehicle has control of the road, (traffic laws I know a lot about, trust me) just because you are faster does not mean you have control of the trail. They should pull over for you, but do they really have to. Unless it is a race run, have some fun, allow others that are not as skilled as you to do the same. Attitudes like yours will help bring a lot more riders back to the mountain.


I thought I clarified in the rules at said hill it states very clearly "SLOWER RIDERS MUST YIELD" and signs that state "NO STOPPING ON TRAIL". I also believe in filter features at begining of trails, but have witnessed people walking over or around to get on a trail way over their head. I am all about progression but when I see these people hurt after warning them I feel no sympathy. If it puts you in danger by riding like a idiot on the trail im good with that. If it puts me in danger I am not cool with, so the next time you scope a lip by standing on it make sure you look behind you.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Quarashi said:


> You must share your wisdom! It is your obligation to all fellow riders! Even if you have to make a new thread.


Here is the wisdom dude. I wrote about it here

http://26bigbikes.blogspot.com/2010/08/so-you-want-your-girlfriend-or-spouse.html

As for this video, that guy was possible the nicest dude ever. I hope see sees this and feels horrid... ****, she threw her bike at him. .. dang.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

norbar said:


> In Car terms basicly what she did was notice a car behind her and slamm the brakes. Im not sure if you are trying to defend her but she would get a ticket for that.


I have a hard time believing that would actually get someone a traffic ticket. If you swerve in front of someone and slam the brakes, sure. But if you're in front of them for a while, it's their job not to hit you. It is not your job to stay out of their way.

What she did was dumb... I'm not trying to defend anything. I just think that the differences between traffic rules and DH rules explains her indignation and his apology.

Moreover, I still want to know if the rules at these DH trails - the written rules, not just good etiquette - are actually the reverse of the traffic laws. That would be really cool, but it surprise me.

BRB, off to go check the web sites at Whistler, N*, whatever else I can find....


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Whistler:










Rule 2 says what she did was wrong, but rule 1 still says it's his job not to run into her.

Northstar:



> Mountain Bike Responsibility Code
> 
> 1.
> Familiarize yourself with the trail system and select rides within your ability level.
> ...


#9 says what she did was wrong, but #5 says it's his job not to hit her anyway.

I know this won't be popular, but them's the rules. It's your job not to hit the person in front of you, same as when you're driving a car.

Don't blame me, I didn't write them!


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

In the video he just about took complete responsibility and did not retaliate in bike jousting. 

There are rules but you've always gotta have a little common sense and wisdom here. They both made mistakes. But I'd put more blame on the woman, you just don't expect that kind of stupidity. Who stops that fast for no apparent reason anyway? 

I hope she didn't sue. Hate to think of the possibilities that situation could have ended up with considering how law suites usually go there.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

batts65 said:


> Actually, you are completely wrong, in traffic the front vehicle has control of the road, (traffic laws I know a lot about, trust me) just because you are faster does not mean you have control of the trail. They should pull over for you, but do they really have to. Unless it is a race run, have some fun, allow others that are not as skilled as you to do the same. Attitudes like yours will help bring a lot more riders back to the mountain.


This is not always the case. When you are going the legal speed, it is the responsibility of the car behind to maintain and exercise a safe following distance. However, there are vehicles, such as wide load, oversize, trucks on hills, people with 45mph donut spare tires, moving fish tanks, a million examples when you cannot drive 65, and need to drive slower on the freeway. It is your obligation to stay right unless otherwise posted. Many highways actually post a MINIMUM speed now. That is similar to what happened here. In fact, there may be an argument that she did not comply with 'avoiding other riders' (Whistler #1) when she stopped suddenly and intentionally in the middle of the trail.

This reminds me of a funny thing that happened to me about 3 weeks ago, I was Westbound on I-90 and a person came to a dead stop in the second lane (from the left) of a 4 lane (merge with I-405) highway, so that they wouldn't miss their exit. Crazy, I thought someone was going to die.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

I think it depends on the country too, from memory (and that is very hazy) back home on the single lane highways, slower vehicles have to pull over when its safe if there is traffic forming behind you.

A lot of these sorts of things are subjective.

Brake checking is probably not allowed against some tool following too closely, but good luck trying to prove it was a brake check and not some legitimate reason to slow down.


----------



## spongeidys (Oct 7, 2010)

my question to you guys is how far away from a slower rider do you usualy try and yell pass... i know i get pretty damn close before i do.. i have a hardtime yelling and projecting my voice while riding.. so im usualy pretty close before i yell out to pass.. 

ive tried from varying distances and i usually have to be within say 5-7 feet away before im heard


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

essenmeinstuff said:


> I think it depends on the country too, from memory (and that is very hazy) back home on the single lane highways, slower vehicles have to pull over when its safe if there is traffic forming behind you.
> 
> A lot of these sorts of things are subjective.
> 
> Brake checking is probably not allowed against some tool following too closely, but good luck trying to prove it was a brake check and not some legitimate reason to slow down.


Brake checking is illegal and this guy was sentenced to life in prison as his actions killed 2 people.
http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/10845265/detail.html


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

giantsaam said:


> Brake checking is illegal and this guy was sentenced to life in prison as his actions killed 2 people.
> http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/10845265/detail.html


Yeah that guy was an idiot for two reasons.

1) First and foremost for loosing his chips over some cyclists.
2) For openly yelling what he had done was on purpose to teach them a lesson at the guys, rather than saying that he thought that child etc on the sidewalk was going to run out in front of him and thats why he hit the brakes.

Pretty sure if I "brake check" some tool following too close and he crashes, he would have a hard time proving it wasn't a legit reason for me slowing, because I sure as hell wouldn't tell him that I brake checked him lol


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

batts65 said:


> Actually, you are completely wrong, in traffic the front vehicle has control of the road, (traffic laws I know a lot about, trust me) just because you are faster does not mean you have control of the trail. They should pull over for you, but do they really have to. Unless it is a race run, have some fun, allow others that are not as skilled as you to do the same. Attitudes like yours will help bring a lot more riders back to the mountain.


Are you talking about the US? Or Europe?

Because people in the US are jackasses who believe driving is a right, not a privilege. In Europe, on the Autobahn, slower cars yield and pull to the right to allow faster drivers to pass. And this is exactly the way it should be on DH trails.

Crap happens. No one is going to deny that. That's why situations like this are called "accidents". But she slammed on her brakes for no reason. No animals in the trail, no fallen rider. She just decided to stop. Her fault entirely. "Following too closely", in my book, doesn't qualify as an action that leaves you at fault when the person in front of you isn't riding according to the rules.

The guy who hit her seems like a nice dude, and a responsible rider. Had she seen something in the trail causing her to stop, he probably would have seen it too and, hence, stopped himself long before ramming into her.

In the end, she threw her effin' bike at him and threw a tantrum like an infant. She needs to be banned.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

I think she has a penis.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

S_Trek said:


> I think she needs some penis.


Fixed it for you


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

wow... crazy biatch.... She completely slammed on the brakes, coming to a complete stop. The guy (Alex), handled the situation way...way...way... better than me. Some people just need to grow up... and she is one of those people.


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

S_Trek said:


> I think she has a penis.


But from how she was riding, she clearly has no balls!


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

do we have an a/s/l of that chic?


----------



## markka (Jul 5, 2010)

so she pretty much just fell down and acts like that. I feel sorry for the rock that makes her really crash. she'll take her bike and beat the poor rock into pebbles.


----------



## DBnoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Things happen just glad it was on vid


----------



## ksearsor (Feb 9, 2009)

HAHAHA this is why you dont force your girlfriend to ride big bikes.


----------



## VP Not Free (May 25, 2006)

She does make sense from all of her quotes, she said she slowed down because she could not see her controls????? Like she said, she did break both of her legs!!!!!! I think she was right on when she said Alex was going 100 mph, & my favorite quote is why do you have to go so fast, this is mountain biking? I think pink Barbie needs to take her pink pike & go to Hollywood!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Gemini2k05 said:


> do we have an a/s/l of that chic?


Since this was at Winter Park she's probably from Colorado's Front Range. Riders from this area are more obsessed with yielding, safety, and trail etiquette than any other area I've ridden in. You know how when the situation is right a climbing rider will move over a little so a descending rider doesn't have to come to a complete stop? That'll never happen in the Denver/Boulder area unless the climber is me. Because of where this happened I'm not that surprised by her reaction. Check out the regional Front Range forum. It seems that some riders can't wait to go off about riders they see not following the IMBA rules. Bunch'a whinny roadies who bought the wrong kind of bike.


----------



## yoboe (Jul 29, 2007)

she looks like she came right out of halo with all the armor. also i hope she has a membership to one of the multiple forums this is on so she can see how much of a dick everyone thinks she is


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

whoopwhoop said:


> Separated at birth?


EXACTLY what I thought!!
I hope she catches wind of some of these comments/reality.  
She was following the dood in front of her at the same distance, and if he had slammed on his brakes for no reason in the middle of the trail, it could have been much worse.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

giantsaam said:


> Brake checking is illegal and this guy was sentenced to life in prison as his actions killed 2 people.
> http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/10845265/detail.html


Apples and oranges...



> On Nov. 8, 2005, Reynolds *pulled in front of another vehicle* on E-470 and slammed on his brakes, triggering a crash that resulted in the deaths of two other drivers -- Kelvin Norman and Greg Boss.


Like I said...



NWS said:


> If you swerve in front of someone and slam the brakes, sure. But if you're in front of them for a while, it's their job not to hit you.


She didn't pull in front of him, she was ahead of him long enough for him to move back to a following distance that would let him avoid her. He put himself in a position where he was unable to avoid her when she came to an abrupt stop. That's just as dumb as what she did. Look at it this way - if she had fallen, he would would run over her.

People seem to think that I'm defending her so I'll say it again: stopping in the middle of a trail is dumb. It's so dumb, there are rules against it.

But y'all seem to think the he's blameless here, when in fact what he did was just as dumb as what she did.

Who do you figure was at fault here...






Y'all gonna blame the people who got hit in that case too? Because they stopped too fast and didn't pull over quick enough to get out of the way?


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

NWS said:


> Look at it this way - if she had fallen, he would would run over her.


I highly doubt that.

There was enough space between the two of them for him to stop but he never saw it coming so his reaction was late. If she slowed down slowly and not right in the middle of a turn and berm I doubt she would have hit her.

He was no where near as dumb as she was. He looks like a regular at that place. You kind of expect people to follow the rules. Most of us here would have probably had the same thing happen to us were we in his shoes. No way I would have seen that coming.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

Lelandjt said:


> Since this was at Winter Park she's probably from Colorado's Front Range. Riders from this area are more obsessed with yielding, safety, and trail etiquette than any other area I've ridden in. You know how when the situation is right a climbing rider will move over a little so a descending rider doesn't have to come to a complete stop? That'll never happen in the Denver/Boulder area unless the climber is me. Because of where this happened I'm not that surprised by her reaction. Check out the regional Front Range forum. It seems that some riders can't wait to go off about riders they see not following the IMBA rules. Bunch'a whinny roadies who bought the wrong kind of bike.


QFT


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

1 Crash was lame - she was OK, way over her head if it stresses her that badly

2 She stopped VERY QUICKLY in a turn, dead center of trail.

3 She was following person in front of her at an apparently similar/equal distance that Alex was following her.

4 Her actions were unusual and unexpected, not unusual for the following rider to be surprised.

5 Following too closely? I rarely see that much space between people at any resort.


6 IF they were riding in a group, maybe he should have known to keep more distance, but accidents do happen, and she didnt appear hurt, just completely frazzled and in the wronfg sport -- as mentioned, god forbid she has a real crash, whose fault will that be?



Accidents happen, Alex shouldnt have hit her; She is at least as culpable for the accident as he and should learn to chill, or take up something gentler.

I would have made sure she was OK then moved along ASAP; end of video he takes the blame and calls it an A****** move' - not at all guy, you shone like a star.


----------



## Rucker61 (Jul 21, 2006)

giantsaam said:


> I am sure she was given that instruction as I know most of the instructors. It was at Winter Park which is an awesome place for progression so it draws people who don't understand the mechanics of downhill riding. People who think that going slower is safer when all your doing is fighting momentum and robing your tires of traction.


What trail at Winter Park? It looked more like a green run than a blue.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

Glenn D. said:


> What trail at Winter Park? It looked more like a green run than a blue.


That's part of long trail where long trail and no quarter meet.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

That section of trail at WP right in front of where she stoped, has 3 roots crossing the trail creating a very minimal "stair step" effect. That entire section of trail is actually pretty fun and fast if you know how to ride it.

She aughta quit complaining, did you see the wicked wheelie she rode on impact??!!!!

This is the best video I've ever seen!!


----------



## hernluis (Nov 16, 2008)

ahahaha. that was hilarious. i would have told her sorry but then told her to f off when she was being a bich.


----------



## VP Not Free (May 25, 2006)

NWS said:


> Apples and oranges...
> 
> Like I said...
> 
> ...


You are comparing two things that have nothing in common? Cars have rear view mirrors, brake lights turn signals, speed limits, & dedicated passing zones. In mountain biking you have to get close enough to have them hear you, or get to the side of them to let your presence be known. You snowmobiling would be a better comparison. The only way to make a pass is to get along side of them. Sometimes it freaks them out, but most of the time they pull over, if they don't pull over, you have to do an insane pass at what could be 80 mph in moguls.


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Ditto man!*



Prettym1k3 said:


> So many things wrong with this picture. When I follow someone I don't know, I give them as much space as they are giving the person in front of them. They obviously have a sense of how much room they need, and especially if they are a beginner, they'll need more room to stop than I will.
> 
> This girl was obviously have a PMS-kinda' day. Sucks, but not this guy's fault at all. He was following at a moderate pace, with plenty of a buffer. But you never fully expect someone to come to a full and complete stop. And you NEVER, EVER stop in the middle of a trial, blue square or double black diamond. Doesn't matter. You never know who's behind you, or what you stopping dead center of the trial could do.
> 
> ...


 The only time I've ever been to N* I was railing down Live Wire and this guy and his teenage son are parked right in the middle of the trail following a big left handed berm because there were a few rocks....you know that the rocks, if any, on LW are no big deal, but anyhow if they felt they couldn't ride then whatever. So, I jump on the brakes and have to go off trail to avoid hitting them, and ended up hitting a log and having an otb crash. It wasn't a big deal, I was able to roll out fine as by the time I went down my speed was a lot lower. I got up and asked the guys if everything was ok, thinking that they were injured or something, and they just sat there and nonchalantly said they were fine. I got a little irritated and said that they should ask if I was ok. I then told them in a calm manner to stay off the trail if they were going to stop, and rode on......weird how some people think that sitting in the middle of one of the highest speed dh runs around is good idea????

That guy in the vid is a saint like someone else mentioned, way to go for keeping a cool head, getting feisty with that lady wouldn't have been any good. "If I go there will be trouble, and if I stay it will be double" -The Clash


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Lol that was hllarious!

Yea its the dudes fault for hitting her, but wow she is making a huge deal out of a very minor incident lol what a drama queen! Go back to knitting if you can't take a hit.


----------



## hopsalot (Apr 12, 2008)

Reminds me of a time I got hit hard by some chick turning blindside on a snowboard, She never saw me, ran into me, hit the ground hard then had the exact same reaction. I wonder if it's the same person?


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

There's a local dude in the hospital right now who came around a blind turn that leads right into a creek crossing to find someone sitting down on the opposite side of the crossing. He tried swerved to hit him and crashed pretty hard. Sorry, but I find it very, VERY hard to make any argument about the person in motion being in the wrong. You don't stop in the middle of trails, ever, anywhere, for any reason (unless you fall down dead, then I guess s**t happens). Stupid girl...


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Quarashi said:


> NWS said:
> 
> 
> > Look at it this way - if she had fallen, he would would run over her.
> ...


So you think that if she had fallen, she would have slowed more gradually that way and he would have been able to avoid her? 

The fact that he ran into her is all the proof you need that he was following too closely to avoid her if she stopped suddenly. She stopped suddenly, he hit her, therefore he was following too close. Same deal as in the car video.

She probably expected him to follow the rules too. They both failed.

When that car video was posted on a car forum that I frequent, a bunch of people were defending the driver, saying that it could have happened to anyone. Which is basically another way of saying that everyone follows too closely. Which is true. But the fact that the whole herd does it, does not make it any less dumb.

People are unpredictable, and when they are in front of you, it is your job not to hit them. If you are in control and maintaining enough following distance, you won't hit them. If you do hit them, you're either out of control or following too close.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

NWS said:


> So you think that if she had fallen, she would have slowed more gradually that way and he would have been able to avoid her?
> 
> The fact that he ran into her is all the proof you need that he was following too closely to avoid her if she stopped suddenly. She stopped suddenly, he hit her, therefore he was following too close. Same deal as in the car video.
> 
> ...


A crash would have given more warning and she would have probably come to a stop in a gradual manner.

It's true that we all follow too closely for perfect safety. But that only means there is inherently more responsibility put on the person in front.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

But if she crashes abruptly, it's her fault if she gets run over?

Using more following distance is just too hard?


----------



## VP Not Free (May 25, 2006)

NWS said:


> But if she crashes abruptly, it's her fault if she gets run over?
> 
> Using more following distance is just too hard?


If you listen to the end of the video, he said he was that close because he was going to pass. How can you pass if you 30 feet back? Or was it wrong of him to do a pass? He was just coming up on her & I would imagine going to yell on left, to make a pass, but never got to because she locked up her brakes.


----------



## glassphisheye (Feb 16, 2006)

Best video I have ever seen. So f'innn funny! Jesus! Keep the comedy coming.. ahahahahaha:thumbsup:


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

ok it has been submited to tosh.0 by the guy filming. lets see where this goes


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Wow.....might just be me......but the camera angle really flattens out the trail.....that root she stopped for must have been what.......6" high?


----------



## vnucpa01 (Sep 11, 2010)

she must have been really hurt to launch that 40lb bike it you.... what a *****


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

giantsaam said:


> ok it has been submited to tosh.0 by the guy filming. lets see where this goes


forgive my ignorance... what is tosh?


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

essenmeinstuff said:


> forgive my ignorance... what is tosh.0?


A show on Comedy Central in which a dorky white guy makes fun of people on the internet. He says what everyone thinks,


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

hahahaha awesome.


----------



## DJake (May 1, 2009)

I think everybody would agree they're both at fault. Thing is, he manned up to his mistake, and she re-enacted my favorite commercial:


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Iceman2058 said:


>


Whoever skipped over this video, I highly recommend you watch it!

It shows perfectly how (some) girls can not handle either pain or surprise and completely freak the f*ck out. they act like friggin girls for crissakes.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

What a great video! 
She threw her bike!!!
ut: :incazzato:

Many things to be learned from this:

-Her dress, plus her reaction, indicate she was uncomfortable with the riding situation in the first place. Maybe her first time. 

- Getting hit scared her more than hurt her. The fall was nothing, and she was faking the pain and injury.

- You pretty much have to get close to someone before they can hear that you want to pass. The dude might have called out a moment prior, but I think it is just one of those things that can happen on single track downhill. Should she anticipate that stopping short in the middle of a downhill singletrack while riding in a group could mean she gets rear ended? Yes. Should he anticipate that someone would stop short like that in the middle of the trail? Well, I think that's less reasonable. 

- NEVER ADMIT FAULT! 
I'm sorry that you are hurt, is a good thing to say.
It's my fault is a bad thing to say.
I was going too fast is a bad thing to say. 

Next thing you know, she claims a permanent disability and sues for 5 million bucks. It happens all the time in car accidents. 

I might have had less patience with her.


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

It seems to me that this woman was going for the "brake check" manuever that aggressive drivers try to pull when they feel someone is following behind them too closely. 
She got annoyed when she heard someone approaching. Thought she would "teach him a lesson", when it backfired horribly, she broke out into a tantrum.

What did she think was going to happen when she nailed the brakes and came to a complete stop? Duh. And passing on a trail is not unheard of so long as there is room. If you feel intimidated, pull over...where it's safe, then stop.

The guy following could not have been more gracious and apologetic. She's lucky to have been hit by him, and not someone who could have started a bike launching contest.

This thread needs to be a sticky as an example of how being stupid will hurt your ego.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

So have we not been able to track down little-miss-aggro yet? Nobody recognizes her? Somebody who rides with the group etc? She needs to read this thread and get to work on installing Personality 2.0 - the Deluxe Edition.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Iceman2058 said:


> So have we not been able to track down little-miss-aggro yet? Nobody recognizes her? Somebody who rides with the group etc? She needs to read this thread and get to work on installing Personality 2.0 - the Deluxe Edition.


Yeah she was identified back on page 1



whoopwhoop said:


> Separated at birth?


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

Iceman2058 said:


> So have we not been able to track down little-miss-aggro yet? Nobody recognizes her? Somebody who rides with the group etc? She needs to read this thread and get to work on installing Personality 2.0 - the Deluxe Edition.


i bet that was her only time spent on a bike.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

ajd245246 said:


> i bet that was her only time spent on a bike.


Judging from the camelback and the extreme use of brakes I bet she rides a 29er.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

giantsaam said:


> Judging from the camelback and the extreme use of brakes I bet she rides a 29er.


Bwah hahahaha!!!! Or a cyclocrosser. They'll stop for anything:


----------



## VP Not Free (May 25, 2006)

ajd245246 said:


> i bet that was her only time spent on a bike.


The girl has some skills, did you see the wheelie she pulled? Hahahaha


----------



## Pwshadow (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow what a fckn b*tch. she deserved to get tossed. Its a$$holes like that chick that ruin sports. " You dont have to be goin 100 miles per hour!" ITS DOWNHILL YOU DUMB B*TCH. GOING FAST IS THE POINT! This is why I dont like riding at Trestle. Its a bunch of noobs that think they will put on pressure suits and never get hurt. It is a dangerous sport. If you cant take a crash and forgive someone as polite as that guy then go ride cross country because you dont belong in downhill. I thought that video would make me laugh(well it did a little) but it mostly made me angry. Maybe it was his fault but forgive and forget. If she got hurt so bad that she needs to throw a tantrum than she probably shouldnt attempt any jumps or drops because chances are she will fall a lot harder doing some actual riding. Chick in the Video- if you by chance read this forum, Downhill is a rough sport. You may fall sometimes. If you fall its ok to get back up without making a scene like a child in KMart. And if you can't take a fall like an adult, please chose a different sport, because you are an embarassment to ours!


----------



## nlsk3 (Sep 29, 2010)

although i agree you never completely stop on the trail, I am a little surprised by all the replies here. There's been a lot of talk about "common sense" and how she essentially lacks it. True. However, in general, when would it ever be common sense to assume anyone else on the trail does anything you want? Why would you leave zero room for error, especially if that error comes from your surroundings and you cannot control it?

I also ride motorcycles.I don't know any motorcyclist that naturally assumes (or tailgates) a car or any other vehicle won't suddenly stop. I assume everyone learns the "safe following distance" when they get their license (car or moto). It's a simple concept. Regardless of whose fault it may be, if you're on a bike and the car stops in front of you, "causing" you to crash into it, you'll probably end up dead or severely injured. It's not much help playing the blame game if I'm in a coffin or in a wheelchair for the rest of my life. I don't see how that common sense doesn't carry over to the DH scene. I'm not speaking in terms of fault. I'm just saying it's more common sense to exert some better personal judgment in a perfectly avoidable situation.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

DJake said:


> I think everybody would agree they're both at fault...


I don't. :skep:


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

nlsk3 said:


> although i agree you never completely stop on the trail, I am a little surprised by all the replies here. There's been a lot of talk about "common sense" and how she essentially lacks it. True. However, in general, when would it ever be common sense to assume anyone else on the trail does anything you want? Why would you leave zero room for error, especially if that error comes from your surroundings and you cannot control it?
> 
> I also ride motorcycles.I don't know any motorcyclist that naturally assumes (or tailgates) a car or any other vehicle won't suddenly stop. I assume everyone learns the "safe following distance" when they get their license (car or moto). It's a simple concept. Regardless of whose fault it may be, if you're on a bike and the car stops in front of you, "causing" you to crash into it, you'll probably end up dead or severely injured. It's not much help playing the blame game if I'm in a coffin or in a wheelchair for the rest of my life. I don't see how that common sense doesn't carry over to the DH scene. I'm not speaking in terms of fault. I'm just saying it's more common sense to exert some better personal judgment in a perfectly avoidable situation.


Next time you actually apply the 2 second rule, pat yourself on the back. Until then, stop preaching :thumbsup:


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

The girl has major anger issues when her immediate first instinct after being tapped is to go into rage and retaliate with violence. 

Also, look at how she exaggerated the story when people came over and how she basked in the attention. There seems to have been no reason to stop other than to create a brake check situation.

She must be a joy for whomever lives with her.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

I would have said sorry, sucka on my cock. Later!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

oops, double post.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh wow. Some of you have already summed it up, so all I'll say is...she's wrong and he was way too timid. I wouldn't have apologized, in fact I would've lectured her on why it was her fault and then bounced after knowing she was just being dramatic and wasn't really hurt. I've done the same with collisions or near misses on the ski slopes, because people do the same thing up at the resorts too...stopping suddenly or swerving erratically in the middle of narrow high speed runs and cat tracks.


----------



## nlsk3 (Sep 29, 2010)

Pau11y said:


> Next time you actually apply the 2 second rule, pat yourself on the back. Until then, stop preaching :thumbsup:


Alright. I'll keep it simple without the preaching. Don't follow a stupid *****.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

honestly i would be going to jail...because after I rear ended her...and she pulled a strunt like that...I would rear end her again....right in the fartbox


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

this clip is floating around on 5 diff net forums i know of by now, im sure eventually she will get tracked down and forced to watch this 

well, we can only hope.

And that she gets some angermanagement classes..


and jebus alive, its been ages since ive seen so many agree on one thing on so many forums all over.


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

It's gonna go viral.


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*Tosh.O*



giantsaam said:


> ok it has been submited to tosh.0 by the guy filming. lets see where this goes


what a great idea....
def one of the funniest shows on right now.
He can invite her in for the "Web Redemption"

Honestly, the guy who hit her went ABOVE and beyond when he was apologizing.
He was sincere and not sarcastic in any way....she shouldn't have acted out the way she did.


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

She's 100% wrong, even with his following distance. What, is he supposed to stop just to maintain that distance? No one could prevent a brake check. She went looking for that situation, and my guess is that she's not from around there and flew off the handle for getting passed all day and wanted to stick it to a more advanced rider and stick up for beginner's rights to be on those trails. That was totally intentional and she's very emotionally disturbed.


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

She lost any modicum of sympathy when she assaulted the filmer. He had every right to leave her there and he is a gentleman for not lecturing her on the many things she did wrong.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

come on this thread is losing steam we need everyone to see this video,


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

Brakes???? Did someone forget to use them??


----------



## VP Not Free (May 25, 2006)

tls36 said:


> Brakes???? Did someone forget to use them??


I think he was too busy starring at her ass!


----------



## amysue135 (Oct 22, 2008)

What I want to know is.. if she "has a broken leg" as she so screamed.. how did she hurl her bike at him?!?! WTF chick!! She gives all of us chicks on the trails a bad wrap! She sucks!

Dude, grow a set and tell her to suck it the hell up! If she's trying an extreme sport, she should expect extreme repercussion for her stupidity! There's no such thing as "too fast" on a downhill trail. You hear someone approaching and you are uncomfortable, move over so they can pass..


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

Iceman2058 said:


> This girl just symbolizes everything that is wrong with society/people these days. They don't have enough real problems, so they choose to get all righteous and pumped up the minute they feel they might have an advantage over somebody else. Using the gathering crowd, making the poor guy squirm in his shoes - nasty business indeed. There's tons of these people out there, so beware! And SHE should be aware that one day, somebody is going to get really hurt while riding at a resort - duh - (maybe even HER - gasp - although I doubt she's one to take many risks...) - and when they do, all this shouting wolf that she's been doing for no good reason is just going to add to the bill, and lead to further regulations/shut-downs/law-suits etc.
> 
> Why do people like this even bother going? Just stay home, and don't ruin it for everybody else - you're not really enjoying yourself anyway - so pre-occupied with making sure everybody else is playing by the rules, jumping at the slightest opportunity of conflict. I really hope this loser reads this thread - if you do, take a long hard look at yourself - you're a horrible person. Get a life. And buy smaller brakes. Loser.
> 
> ...


Epic


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Great video, thought it was a voice over till I realized she's just a dumb b'otch! Serves her right!


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

batts65 said:


> Actually, you are completely wrong, in traffic the front vehicle has control of the road, (traffic laws I know a lot about, trust me) just because you are faster does not mean you have control of the trail. They should pull over for you, but do they really have to. Unless it is a race run, have some fun, allow others that are not as skilled as you to do the same. Attitudes like yours will help bring a lot more riders back to the mountain.


In California slower traffic is supposed to yield to faster traffic. Signs all over the freeways warn slower traffic to stay to the right.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

tjchad said:


> In California slower traffic is supposed to yield to faster traffic. Signs all over the freeways warn slower traffic to stay to the right.


That's because they aren't smart enough to realize that on their own


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

FROGMAN524 said:


> That's because they aren't smart enough to realize that on their own


They have those signs here too, problem is, slow people don't realize its them thats going slow, they think everyone else is just going to fast. Hence, no one reads those signs...

Example of slow people that think everyone is too fast... those people with the "I'm a mobile speed bump" bumper stickers are lucky bumper checking is not allowed... same goes for those twats that drive into a blocked intersection knowing full well that they are about to cause gridlock... but just don't care... ladida the world revolves around me...no one else matters...

/end rant lol


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

oh may god. that girl is an IDIOT! its obviously a crowded trail, there are people riding everywhere and she slams on the brakes at a completely random point. of course you're going to get hit!! my god what an dumbass. I would've left her there and told her to not be a moron in the future.


----------



## alexchannell (Sep 4, 2004)

nlsk3 said:


> although i agree you never completely stop on the trail, I am a little surprised by all the replies here. There's been a lot of talk about "common sense" and how she essentially lacks it. True. However, in general, when would it ever be common sense to assume anyone else on the trail does anything you want? Why would you leave zero room for error, especially if that error comes from your surroundings and you cannot control it?
> 
> I also ride motorcycles.I don't know any motorcyclist that naturally assumes (or tailgates) a car or any other vehicle won't suddenly stop. I assume everyone learns the "safe following distance" when they get their license (car or moto). It's a simple concept. Regardless of whose fault it may be, if you're on a bike and the car stops in front of you, "causing" you to crash into it, you'll probably end up dead or severely injured. It's not much help playing the blame game if I'm in a coffin or in a wheelchair for the rest of my life. I don't see how that common sense doesn't carry over to the DH scene. I'm not speaking in terms of fault. I'm just saying it's more common sense to exert some better personal judgment in a perfectly avoidable situation.


Go to a track on that motorcyle, people are very close, I have been less than a foot away from people at over 100mph. You are expected, as a rider at the track, to go as fast as you can and not do unpredictable actions.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

If that was a dude, the fight might of been on after they tossed their bicycle at me. 

Congrats to the guy for staying calm. Accidents happen. Next time look where you want to go and stop staring at her ass!


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

In *MY* _opinion_, women get aggressive when it comes to either driving a car or riding a bike. If I was the guy, I would of just kept riding and yelled "Suck it up, slug" because what she did was nonsense and then throwing a bike at someone when it wasn't their fault is just plain childish.

Then you gotta think, why did she stop for the hell of stopping? A put on?


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

She's probably a feminist lesbian


----------



## Ozmanick (Oct 19, 2010)

I like the part where she says her legs broken then she gets up and walks over to sit down then slips on a 5cm tall root


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

FROGMAN524 said:


> She's probably a feminist lesbian


She's probably on the women's forum here if that's true.


----------



## k1lluaA (Oct 6, 2008)

"TODAY I SAW MY OWN SON USE A BICYCLE AS A WEAPON!"










LOL....this is hilarious, she picks up her bike and tosses it at him, then claims a "broken leg"...hahahaha...nice comparasin to master chief too..


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

that was amazing. i am in awe. rrawr! from a (female) friend: "I've taken worse falls on a balloon tire bike on the sidewalk in a bathing suit and flip flops and didn't cry about it." awesome.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

midgetmafiosa said:


> that was amazing. i am in awe. rrawr! from a (female) friend: "I've taken worse falls on a balloon tire bike on the sidewalk in a bathing suit and flip flops and didn't cry about it." awesome.


Funny.


----------



## HowMaybesGo (Oct 1, 2010)

that made me angry....... maybe she should be riding a bike on the sidewalk if she doesnt want to ride fast. i would have told her to eat a d!ck and hopped on my bike to continue riding...... after shoving her bike back into her face.


----------



## EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN (Apr 20, 2007)

The guy in the film was far too nice. There is no way I would stood there apologizing to her or her stupid friends when she slammed on the brakes in the middle of the trail. He should have chucked her bike into the woods after she threw it at him.


----------



## digger666 (Mar 17, 2008)

all the gear un NO idea really springs to mind on this vid!!! made me laugh tho... 

the chick has issues big time to wonna pick up a bike to chuck at the dude (WHAT A NUT JOB):madman: 

i would have picked her bike up un chucked it half way down the hill :thumbsup: 

the dumdass chick needs to stick to" making babys or knitting"


----------



## mtnbiker0755 (Oct 20, 2004)

digger666 said:


> all the gear un NO idea really springs to mind on this vid!!! made me laugh tho...
> 
> the chick has issues big time to wonna pick up a bike to chuck at the dude (WHAT A NUT JOB):madman:
> 
> ...


NO NO NO, she shouldn't "stick to making babies"!!! That means that she would be contaminating the gene pool!


----------



## digger666 (Mar 17, 2008)

mtnbiker0755 said:


> NO NO NO, she shouldn't "stick to making babies"!!! That means that she would be contaminating the gene pool!


OK OK OK good point!!!! i should have said "stick to doing the washing,iron,cooking":thumbsup:

NO contaminating the gene pool :nono:


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Dude has ice running through his veins. I think the minimum I would have done if she threw her bike at me would be to stomp the **** out of one of her wheels.


----------



## Topher Jones (Sep 9, 2010)

man I'd crap a brick and hit her with it if she pulled that crap on me. Kudos to whoever hit her for being so patient and not beating the snot outta her. Thats no way to treat your bike either.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

I bet she'd be pretty hot with a whip, and handcuffs!


----------



## futuristxen (Aug 29, 2005)

How has no-one commented on the song yet? Alex is a comical genius: The irony of the "ladies man" line, the way the song starts _immediately_ after riding away, and the fact that it's a Beegees song all made my day.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

it was an accident on both parties. the guy was just following her to find a place to pass and unfortunately she slams on her brakes in the middle of nowhere. it is weird that she did that. she didn't have to throw here bike at him. crazy video.


----------



## VP Not Free (May 25, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> How has no-one commented on the song yet? Alex is a comical genius: The irony of the "ladies man" line, the way the song starts _immediately_ after riding away, and the fact that it's a Beegees song all made my day.


The sound of screeching tires, & then the sound of twisted metal being crunched in a major accident is just too funny!!!!


----------



## pecsokak (Sep 23, 2010)

i saw my own daughter use a bike as a weapon


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

So stupid it almost looks like they set it up FOR the video.

That being said, there are plenty of people that do that at Whistler as well or there will be a group of people with one fixing their tube or something and they just have their bikes out in the middle of the trail.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

I keep waiting to hear that someone has tracked this chick down on a forum and she posted some insane response online for us all to laugh at. In a perfect world this would have happened already.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

for the jackasses comparing this to a car/motorcycle accident ummmmm DH bikes don't have brake lights..........
chick was soooo wrong here
Imagine if your break lights wern't working on your car and you did this on the freeway-----you would deserve to die....


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm pretty shocked at the drama queen. Just think....somoone has to go home with that woman. I can't believe how nice the guy is in this film.

Granted, you should be able to avoid the rider in front of you, BUT....coming to a dead stop on any trail without knowing what's behind you is pretty stupid.

I will say, as a rule, if I come up on slower riders on Blue or green runs, I either give them a ton of space or just pull over and give them a big cushion, so I'm not riding up their arses. On blacks or double blacks, I trust the rider in front knows enough to pull over.

Cheers,
EB


----------



## IntheBush (May 31, 2008)

Nothing to see here.

Bunch of big talk on the internet.

If you had any real balls you'd take it off trail or bite a tree or something instead. 

Last time I checked nobody has eyes in the back of their heads. And it's up to you to control your own bike. No different here than it is anywhere else.

Too bad they'll have to start shutting these places down due to liability issues or pass a bunch of rules and regulations to keep the idiot fringe from hurting others.


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

Moosey said:


> bahahaha she freaked.
> also her high pitched ****ing ass hole yell was quite awesome
> 
> I like her pose here, shes thinking "lets throuw down buddy, i'll beat your ass right here"
> ...


Dude that must be my ex...LOL


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

IntheBush said:


> Nothing to see here.
> 
> Bunch of big talk on the internet.
> 
> ...


Your opinion is in the minority, but that's ok. Nothing wrong with seeing her point of view. 
Actually, I think there has been too much focus on blame and revenge and hate. Sh*t happens. It's a sport with risks. And remember, that neither one of them had any bad intentions _leading up to _the crash.

The animosity towards the girl here is not because she put on her brakes, but because of her hateful and violent reaction after the crash, despite the dudes politeness, and his willingness to take responsibility. 
Small mistakes by both parties: The girl slammed on the brakes in the middle of the trail, and the dude failed keep a safe distance and give sufficient warning that he was approaching to pass. So, they crashed. No biggie there, and it should have ended with an amiable mutual concern for the others well being, a couple of smiles, and off they go. 
But there was only one person acting appropriately after the crash. The girl was a biotch, and that is why she gets very little simpathy from most who watch what happened.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

IntheBush said:


> Nothing to see here.
> 
> Bunch of big talk on the internet.
> 
> ...


and thats about THE dumbest response to this thread.

The real luck here is the guy had a camera on and caught the whole thing, or did you fail to hear the 5 lies the girl made up in about 20 secs on how none of the incident was her fault, making it sound like he had deliberately run into her, AND damaged her beyond repair(judging by her reaction btw, she already seems pretty damaged)

IF she had decided to take this further and there was no video evidence, who was most likely to get blamed, and possibly get sued for what could only be described as a attack on her by the other rider, at least thats her initial reaction when relaying the story 20 secs after it happened to the other riders that came to the scene of the "crime"

The rider could have avoided her maybe, if he had anticipated her to come to a full stop in the middle of the track. fair enough.. Always assume someone will pull the dumbest stunt they can- his fault agreed.

What wasnt ok is the reactions and made up BS that came after.

common sense and respect for other riders was NOT present in her behaviour in any way.

that is what everyone else takes offense to.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

ebxtreme said:


> I'm pretty shocked at the drama queen. Just think....somoone has to go home with that woman. I can't believe how nice the guy is in this film.
> 
> Granted, you should be able to avoid the rider in front of you, BUT....coming to a dead stop on any trail without knowing what's behind you is pretty stupid.
> 
> ...


pretty much what this guy said.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

IntheBush said:


> If you had any real balls you'd take it off trail


oh the irony!

that exactly what she had to do, take herself and her bike off trail.

instead she chose to be a self centered inconsiderate **** and block the middle of the trail of a high speed downhill run. she got hit, which was her fault, and the camera wearer has every right to be pissed at HER for potentially hurting him and damaging his bike.

what a moron.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN said:


> The guy in the film was far too nice. There is no way I would stood there apologizing to her or her stupid friends when she slammed on the brakes in the middle of the trail. He should have chucked her bike into the woods after she threw it at him.


Yeah, no way I would have apologized to a stupid biatch like that...why should anybody apologize to an idiot for something that wasn't their fault? I'd have made sure that she was ok and then took off. Prolly would have reported her for stopping like a fool in the middle of the trail and then throwing her bike at me....get her kicked out of the park.



Prettym1k3 said:


> So many things wrong with this picture. When I follow someone I don't know, I give them as much space as they are giving the person in front of them. They obviously have a sense of how much room they need, and especially if they are a beginner, they'll need more room to stop than I will.
> 
> This girl was obviously have a PMS-kinda' day. Sucks, but not this guy's fault at all. He was following at a moderate pace, with plenty of a buffer. But you never fully expect someone to come to a full and complete stop. And you NEVER, EVER stop in the middle of a trial, blue square or double black diamond. Doesn't matter. You never know who's behind you, or what you stopping dead center of the trial could do.
> 
> ...


X2....................................................:thumbsup:



DeanH said:


> and thats about THE dumbest response to this thread.
> 
> The real luck here is the guy had a camera on and caught the whole thing, or did you fail to hear the 5 lies the girl made up in about 20 secs on how none of the incident was her fault, making it sound like he had deliberately run into her, AND damaged her beyond repair(judging by her reaction btw, she already seems pretty damaged)
> 
> ...


X2................

@InTheBush....you have an interesting take on reality. Some po bastid has to come home to this woman??? Wow, that would suck!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

IntheBush said:


> Nothing to see here.
> 
> Bunch of big talk on the internet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input, buddy. This was my 9th (or 10th??) year riding the bike park and my 7th year with a season's pass. I'm pretty sure I know the etiquette rules as my wife is a coach and our friend is the head of park patrol.

At the end of the day, it's the rider in back's responsibility to avoid the rider in front (similar to skiing). That said, the drama queen could've and should've pulled over when coming to a dead stop on the trail. The fact that she's pointing all of the blame on the poor guy that's apologizing the entire time shows that she doesn't have a clue.

Also, similar to skiing, the woman signed a waiver when she bought her lift ticket stating the mountain is not responsible for any damage that happens to her while riding the mountain. This covers them for stuff like trail conditions (for instance, blowdown on a trail) as well as any incidents with other riders.

Like I said, someone has to go home with that gal....glad it's not me! :thumbsup:

Cheers,
EB


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

smilinsteve said:


> Your opinion is in the minority, but that's ok. Nothing wrong with seeing her point of view.
> Actually, I think there has been too much focus on blame and revenge and hate. Sh*t happens. It's a sport with risks. And remember, that neither one of them had any bad intentions _leading up to _the crash.


Right, I am not sure about the regulations on that trail and in those parks in general but unless it`s a closed off area, 
meaning no one like her and such could get in your way or in a race, you should be prepared for everything.



> The animosity towards the girl here is not because she put on her brakes, but because of her hateful and violent reaction after the crash, despite the dudes politeness, and his willingness to take responsibility.
> Small mistakes by both parties: The girl slammed on the brakes in the middle of the trail, and the dude failed keep a safe distance and give sufficient warning that he was approaching to pass. So, they crashed. No biggie there, and it should have ended with an amiable mutual concern for the others well being, a couple of smiles, and off they go.
> But there was only one person acting appropriately after the crash. The girl was a biotch, and that is why she gets very little simpathy from most who watch what happened.


This might be the post which sums up the whole situation the best :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

anyone track down the girl yet ???....boy is that funny.

I asked a person who doesn't ride about the video....and they said why did the girl all of a sudden stop


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

ebxtreme said:


> At the end of the day, it's the rider in back's responsibility to avoid the rider in front (similar to skiing).


It is really amazing how many people here believe otherwise... like it's everyone else's job to stay the **** out of your way.

:skep:


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

whoopwhoop said:


> Separated at birth?


I bet she likes girls...


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Found this old video of me, wife and two friends. Go to about 9:12 to get a better idea of what this girl was freaking out about. It's not a big deal but to a new rider it could be a bit scary.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

NWS said:


> It is really amazing how many people here believe otherwise... like it's everyone else's job to stay the **** out of your way.
> 
> :skep:


once again the peanut gallery captain hindsight smart ass ..or dumbass remark ??

everyones aversion to this incident is, plainly the reaction from the female rider.

and its easy to flamebait like that, isnt it ?? "staying the **** out of the way"

It was not and is never that simple.

Both riders are in the wrong, but where it goes tits up, is the plain and simple overreaction and subsequent string of lies from the enraged rider.

what can i say, i hope those defending the female rider meet one out on the trail, graze said female rider and get slammed in the face with a 200.000 $ lawsuit for reckless riding and possibly a charge for intent to kill, cos with her reaction to that bump.

If it had not been on camera, who knows how this could have panned out..


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> Found this old video of me, wife and two friends. Go to about 9:12 to get a better idea of what this girl was freaking out about. It's not a big deal but to a new rider it could be a bit scary.


Whoa!!! That's the uber-gnar... no wonder she slammed on the brakes... and all these people said it was for no reason.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

IntheBush said:


> Nothing to see here.
> 
> Bunch of big talk on the internet.
> 
> ...


she even says she knew he was there and stopped because he was following to close (the same distance she is following the rider in front)....her fault to not safely pull to side of trail


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

rep_1969 said:


> Found this old video of me, wife and two friends. Go to about 9:12 to get a better idea of what this girl was freaking out about. It's not a big deal but to a new rider it could be a bit scary.


you sure 9:12....nothing happened


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> you sure 9:12....nothing happened


9:12 is the section of the trail that the freak out occurred on. Yeah nothing happens in this video at that section, I too was expecting something to happen at 9:12.

I think this video is posted to show the trail section where it all went down.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> you sure 9:12....nothing happened


Come on man, there was a root there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 06CVPI (Oct 22, 2010)

A similar incident happened to me awhile back. All we did was moved off the trails and laughed our ass off. Seriously, what was the point of grabbing her bike and trying to hit him with it? She escalated the situation from an accident to borderline committing a crime? pretty retarded.


----------



## VP Not Free (May 25, 2006)

At 1:35 she explains why she has to stop, sound like her excuse is I lost my controls? Can anyone else hear what she is saying?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

06CVPI said:


> A similar incident happened to me awhile back. All we did was moved off the trails and laughed our ass off. Seriously, what was the point of grabbing her bike and trying to hit him with it? She escalated the situation from an accident to borderline committing a crime? pretty retarded.


honestly I admire the politness of the guy....because I couldn't do that

first off I would be pissed she stopped in the middle of the trail, second if you throw a bike at me expect some broken spokes and a bent wheel and some major cussing and the use of the C word....and if she escalted it more it could come down to blows - women or not....her attitude was totally off.....yeah the rider behind her has to be cautious when coming on to someone but the rider in front can't be doing something unexpected like stopping in the middle of the trail either


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

anybody find out any more information about this girl


----------



## VP Not Free (May 25, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> anybody find out any more information about this girl


I think she got a movie deal, she sure know how to put on an act!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

VP Not Free said:


> I think she got a movie deal, she sure know how to put on an act!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know funny...and that was funny


----------



## 06CVPI (Oct 22, 2010)

Totally agree with you there. Dude is text book of what trail etiquette is all about. Regardless of who's fault it was. The accident already happened, the guy made sure she was alright other than she being butt hurt and had to bad drama queen about it. Given I would be a bit irritated at first but what can you really do? Just clear the path and laugh about it. It's about the risk you take when you ride.



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> honestly I admire the politness of the guy....because I couldn't do that
> 
> first off I would be pissed she stopped in the middle of the trail, second if you throw a bike at me expect some broken spokes and a bent wheel and some major cussing and the use of the C word....and if she escalted it more it could come down to blows - women or not....her attitude was totally off.....yeah the rider behind her has to be cautious when coming on to someone but the rider in front can't be doing something unexpected like stopping in the middle of the trail either


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

VP Not Free said:


> I think she got a movie deal, she sure know how to put on an act!!!!!!!!!!!!


That, or she's got the option as a Futbol player....or Vlade Divac.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

ebxtreme said:


> That, or she's got the option as a Futbol player....or Vlade Divac.


She's a good actor but not sure she's at the level of the Lakers and their perfected flop....


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

DeanH said:


> once again the peanut gallery captain hindsight smart ass ..or dumbass remark ??
> 
> everyones aversion to this incident is, plainly the reaction from the female rider.
> 
> ...


Some quotes from earlier in this thread...

* Sucks, but not this guy's fault at all.

* Sorry, but I find it very, VERY hard to make any argument about the person in motion being in the wrong.

* She's 100% wrong, even with his following distance. What, is he supposed to stop just to maintain that distance?

...have we been reading the same thread?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> you sure 9:12....nothing happened


At 9:12 in MY video is where the girl in the original video freaked out and slammed on the stoppers.


----------



## mrbb008 (May 20, 2010)

The guy is a class act in politeness. If it was me I would not have been so polite after having a bicycle thrown at me. Is that an assault with a deadly weapon?  I'm sure in her anger she thought of suing him, she said right after "What is your name? I think I broke my leg." And as others pointed out, she never really tells the complete story to her friends. Good thing he had a video as no jury would side with her after watching her camera performance.


----------



## k1lluaA (Oct 6, 2008)

i think she says that her foot fell of the pedal, or she lost control or some ****, how do you lose control at like 5mph??? get a tricycle...


----------



## Phil Damnit (Apr 8, 2010)

k1lluaA said:


> i think she says that her foot fell of the pedal, or she lost control or some ****, how do you lose control at like 5mph??? get a tricycle...


LOL her story to her riding buddies is bogus. Who seriously stops in the middle of a trial. I wish I still had that DECLINE article on trail etiquette.... she seriously suffers from it. And the acting in this video is superb. My mom laughed at it up to the part where I said she just pulled a typical chick move. If you cant play with the big boys then dont ride.

Alex you sir are a testiment though. Girl straight pulls retard at the helm in the middle of the trail and then throws her bike at you and you still feel bad.... unbelievable. I would be ripping my helmet off and hitting her with it till she apologized to me for ruining my flow. And her knee is hurt... she is wearing knee pads... have to say though pretty impressive that she is all banged up but able to lift a 40 lb bike and chuck it after getting laid the F out.


----------



## pecsokak (Sep 23, 2010)

similar thing happened to my dad when we were skiing at steamboat springs. some ******* was stopped on the wrong side of a small hill. my dad came over the hill and crashed into him. my dad got knocked out and broke his clavicle. the guy skied over to me and simply said that it wasn't his fault because my dad was the uphill skier, all while my dad was blabbering like an idiot because he had just woke up from being knocked out and had no idea where he was. 

yeah technically was my dads and the bikers fault, but on more advanced trails you should know some proper etiquette, and sweeping rules like that do not appropriately set the guidelines for the trails.


----------



## DedGuyRidin (May 19, 2007)

when we ride, we follow each other pretty close, and havent had any issues. Why? Because we're not idiots who stand on the brakes for no reason, then flip out and chuck our bikes at each other.

Alex (the camera guy) stated that he was attempting a pass, then she decides to swerve back left into his path. So while he was following close (in an attempt to pass), it was pink who without warning swerves and comes to a full stop.

Her first reaction is to jump up, grab her bike and swing it at him, then she puts on the Oscar worthy act for her group. She should stick to knitting, I feel sorry for the poor bastard that has to go home with her afterwards. She is a disgrace to our sport.


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

A lot of funny in this thread.


----------



## threeXtoedXsloth (Oct 2, 2008)

This is ridiculous. I wish she could see the video for herself to see how much she overreacted. And her acting like she broke her knee was just insane.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

this just set women back 100 years. who gave them the right to ride a bike anyway?


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

RTM said:


> this just set women back 100 years. who gave them the right to ride a bike anyway?


LOL


----------



## lorinlewis23 (Oct 30, 2010)

William42 said:


> rofl, well, at least the whole thing was on helmet cam and everybody gets to see her eating sh1t and throwing a big freakout when the entire thing was her fault. Props to the guy with the helmet cam being a nice dude *for posting this*.
> 
> 
> 
> > AND FOR THIS WE THANK YOU!!! :cornut:


----------



## lorinlewis23 (Oct 30, 2010)

...


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't believe I'm just now seeing this !! EPIC!!!

That chick is a certified crazy ****!!

Accidents happen, but the second that chick throws her bike at me, chivalry is out the window.


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Great thread. One of the best I've read aroud here.:thumbsup:


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

I think that guy is one of my ridin' buds.
I dunno his real first name though.

But yeah, isn't the whole point of riding with other people to ride as close as possible? On the trail I'll do anything to save the buzz but if a bike were thrown at me, ****'s gonna go down man.


:headphones:
DJ


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DJGoo said:


> I think that guy is one of my ridin' buds.
> I dunno his real first name though.
> 
> But yeah, isn't the whole point of riding with other people to ride as close as possible? On the trail I'll do anything to save the buzz but if a bike were thrown at me, ****'s gonna go down man.
> ...


oh man ask your bud and get the girls reaction to video


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Hmmmm, I wouldn't even stopped.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

wow, talk about over reaction. I'd probably say both were culpable - she obviously shouldn't have slammed the brakes on in the middle of a trail with someone following (how much can you hear with full face helmets on? never used one) but he shouldn't have tried to pass without making sure she knew that he was going to. Kinda sucks to get stuck behind slower riders, but you know, you were a slower rider once  

You know what they say about assume  Stuff like that on the road can get you dead, thankfully no one was hurt in this case.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

The only thing more ridiculous than the posted video is the ensuing discussion, if you could even call it that. 

I'm going to assume that she's a beginner and the rider following is at least of intermediate level. That's just how it looks. 

Two things could have prevented this:

1. Her not coming to an abrupt dead stop for no apparent reason. I think everyone can agree on that. 

2. The following dude recognizing that she's a beginner rider and thereby having the common sense to give her ample room, or at least enough room for him to come to a stop/avoid her if she does something out of the ordinary. 

During the warmer months I ride frequently (like multiple times per week) at a mountain where every weekend there are TONS of beginners with rental bikes. That being said, I'm going to give him most of the blame for this mishap. 

When I'm doing weekend DH riding and I come up on a beginner in front of me (don't tell me you can't pick them out a mile away) I either slow down to give them enough room, or I just stop completely and wait a minute before I continue. Sure, it's inconvenient and interrupts your flow and fun, but in the interest of safety and everyone on the mountain having a good time (not just YOU) it's the correct move. 

That being said, she's definetely a imbalanced maniac that doesn't belong on a DH bike.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

mattthemuppet said:


> wow, talk about over reaction. I'd probably say both were culpable - she obviously shouldn't have slammed the brakes on in the middle of a trail with someone following (how much can you hear with full face helmets on? never used one) but he shouldn't have tried to pass without making sure she knew that he was going to. Kinda sucks to get stuck behind slower riders, but you know, you were a slower rider once
> 
> You know what they say about assume  Stuff like that on the road can get you dead, thankfully no one was hurt in this case.


No - no assumptions here. She was clearly in the wrong, as the trail rule that was posted stated NOT to stop in the middle of the trail. Period. It begins, and ends there. She is in the wrong.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

jhazard said:


> No - no assumptions here. She was clearly in the wrong, as the trail rule that was posted stated NOT to stop in the middle of the trail. Period. It begins, and ends there. She is in the wrong.


well, if I were a lawyer (and no offense to any lawyers on here, I'm glad I'm not) I would be able to interpret that "do not stop on the trail" in 3 ways:

1) you are not allowed to stop EVER, ergo, you have to ride to the end of the trail to stop

2) you are not allowed to stop on the trail, ergo, to stop (if at all) you must ride off the trail

3) you are not allowed to stop AND REMAIN on the trail, ergo, if you need to stop you must move off the trail ASAP.

I would read the rule as 3) - if you have to stop, GET OFF THE TRAIL. 1) is patently absurd - I mean, what if your goggles fog up, you get whacked in the head by a low branch, you mum rings to tell you that your dad has died, etc? 2) seems stupid as it would make you endanger yourself in order to remove potential dangers to others. 3) would be better written as DO NOT OBSTRUCT THE TRAIL, that way we wouldn't have this argument.

Fact - it was an easy trail, ideally suited to beginners. Guy with helmet cam was obviously not a beginner
Fact - she was obviously a beginner/ inexperienced rider (slow pace on smooth trail)
Fact - he didn't make any effort to make her aware that he was passing
Fact - he hit HER.

Sure, you can put your internet hats on and say "it was an easy trail, no need to brake" or "she needs to grow some balls", but you have absolutely no idea of her competence and I'd wager the guy who hit her didn't either. In that situation, why would you assume that she wouldn't do something odd that an experienced rider would avoid, like slamming on the brakes?

So, if for eg. I'm digging a nice fast trail, like this, on my hardtail and suddenly come up against something I'm unsure of, eg. what looks like a drop and I brake to avoid going over it. Once I've stopped (and moved off the trail) I see that it was just a root and a funny shadow. Now, instead of that "well, duh, that was silly of me" moment, I get rammed from behind by another rider? I think I'd be pretty pissed off. Sure, I might not have the armour/ bike/ skillz etc of the person that hit me, but that doesn't give him any right to hit me just because I chickened out of something, does it? Or, do you think that would be ok and I should just suck it up? What if I'm tootling slowly down a rock garden, feeling my way, and some dude drops in and clips me, sending me into a tree. That's ok, right? Because I was the slower rider? What if I lost momentum in said rock garden and stalled on a rock? Then it would be ok for someone to hit me? 
Sounds like the whole ego wankerism "get off my wave" crap you get on popular surf beaches - don't bring that whole attitude to mtbing.

I think she over reacted but I also think she had a right to be pissed off too.

I also find it pretty hilarious that in the same thread we have "how did you get your chick to DH?" and "wish there were more women riding" at the same time as "stay at home and do the ironing/ have babies" and other idiot chauvinistic crap. Really? You want more chicks on bikes, but then you come out with this crap?


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

^^^^ Fact. It's always nice to see a logical, rational, well-thought post in this sea of nonsense.


----------



## EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN (Apr 20, 2007)

Dougie said:


> ^^^^ Fact. It's always nice to see a logical, rational, well-thought post in this sea of nonsense.


FACT! When you act like one of your limbs was severed and throw a hissy fit like she did, you lose ALL sympathy and understanding because you are a newbie rider.

How exactly was he supposed to tell that she was a new rider? Maybe she was an experienced rider that wanted to just take it easy on that trail... Maybe she was an experienced rider that was tired from riding the park all day and wanted to take it slow... You are the one playing armchair quarterback giving your analysis on how the guy taking the video should have been following. Maybe we can get all of the parks to make new riders where signs on the back of their helmets to identify themselves.

I hope that she does that again and somebody picks up her bike and throws it off into the woods. Maybe then she will learn how to handle herself.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN said:


> You are the one playing armchair quarterback giving your analysis on how the guy taking the video should have been following. .


You're correct, that's exactly what I'm doing. Then again, I can't expect everyone to ride like I ride.

My point was that if I was riding behind her I wouldn't have hit her. I've had friends of mine do DUMB things on bikes in front of me and I've always managed to avoid them because I always assume that people are going to do dumb things on bikes (just like they do in cars).

Obviously the fact that he happened to run into her doesn't excuse the hysterical use of her bike as a weapon. She's obviously a lunatic that doesn't belong in a bike park. That being said, the whole thing could have been avoided by more responsible riding on the following rider's part. That's probably why he was so (overly) apologetic.


----------



## mariosjsk8 (Dec 2, 2007)

This dude is so cool. I would hope he was my best friend in my next life.

"Dude I am in jail, it's your fault, pick me up"
"Dude, I got her pregnant, it's your baby, raise it"
"Dude, I need money, I lost is all in poker because you distracted me"

Just kidding. Awesome dude, crazy chick.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN said:


> FACT! When you act like one of your limbs was severed and throw a hissy fit like she did, you lose ALL sympathy and understanding because you are a newbie rider.


hey, I completely agree with you, she acted like a spoilt brat and deserves little to no sympathy. However, how the accident happened and how she reacted afterwards aren't linked. You can't say that, because she was some psycho batpoo crazy nut, that she deserved what happened. She didn't. Besides, people react stupidly under stress (I've witnessed a policeman on the verge of assaulting a bunch of bikers because he had to drop a highspeed chase because of them - adrenaline + stress = crazy), so don't be so judgemental.



EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN said:


> How exactly was he supposed to tell that she was a new rider? Maybe she was an experienced rider that wanted to just take it easy on that trail... Maybe she was an experienced rider that was tired from riding the park all day and wanted to take it slow...


What does it matter how experienced she was? She was the slower rider and he had a duty of care to let her know he was there, that he wanted to pass and when, and then pass safely. He didn't do ANY of that. He ASSUMED wrongly, all of the above, without any sort of communication. Do you expect some kind of telepathy from people you've never met or ridden with? I know that it's polite and good etiquette to let faster riders through on DHs, but it's not _obligatory_. If someone isn't pulling over, either because they're ar$eholes or can't do so safely do you:

a) hang back and mellow out (hey, a trail's a trail, ridden fast or slow, right?)
b) ram your way through, at best pissing the other rider off or worst forcing them off the trail.

Which would you think would be polite? As someone famous probably said, being in the right doesn't stop you being an ar$ehole.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

jhazard said:


> No - no assumptions here. She was clearly in the wrong, as the trail rule that was posted stated NOT to stop in the middle of the trail. Period. It begins, and ends there. She is in the wrong.


Consider reading the *other *rules.. Here, let me help:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7394135&postcount=65


----------



## EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN (Apr 20, 2007)

mattthemuppet said:


> You can't say that, because she was some psycho batpoo crazy nut, that she deserved what happened. She didn't.


I am not saying she deserved to be hit because she is psychopath. She deserved to get hit because she was stupid and slammed on her brakes in the middle of the trail. Have you simply forgotten that fact? 



mattthemuppet said:


> Besides, people react stupidly under stress (I've witnessed a policeman on the verge of assaulting a bunch of bikers because he had to drop a highspeed chase because of them - adrenaline + stress = crazy), so don't be so judgemental.


So you get a pass if you under stress??? I can guarantee you if the cop had assaulted the hikers he would have had to answer for his actions. If I flip out at work and go nutzo then I have to answer to my boss. But your response makes sense. Nobody wants to take responsibility for their actions anymore. I guess she should get a pass like everybody else...:thumbsup:



mattthemuppet said:


> What does it matter how experienced she was? She was the slower rider and he had a duty of care to let her know he was there, that he wanted to pass and when, and then pass safely. He didn't do ANY of that. He ASSUMED wrongly, all of the above, without any sort of communication. Do you expect some kind of telepathy from people you've never met or ridden with? I know that it's polite and good etiquette to let faster riders through on DHs, but it's not _obligatory_. If someone isn't pulling over, either because they're ar$eholes or can't do so safely do you:
> 
> a) hang back and mellow out (hey, a trail's a trail, ridden fast or slow, right?)
> b) ram your way through, at best pissing the other rider off or worst forcing them off the trail.
> ...


First off I was responding to Dougie when I wrote about her experience level. If you are going to make retarded statements about telepathy then you lose all credibility. Learn to use your words and offer up coherent arguments. That's my tip of the day! This is another instance you seem to forget that she SLAMMED on her brakes in the middle of the trail. Keeping making excuses for her actions, its fun to watch!


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN said:


> Nobody wants to take responsibility for their actions anymore.


Actually, the guy filming the video seemed to take responsibility for his action. It looked like he immediately realized that the entire situation could have been avoided if he had left her more room. This is what responsible, seasoned, and intelligent riders do. \

Hey, everyone makes mistakes though.


----------



## EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN (Apr 20, 2007)

Dougie said:


> Actually, the guy filming the video seemed to take responsibility for his action. It looked like he immediately realized that the entire situation could have been avoided if he had left her more room. This is what responsible, seasoned, and intelligent riders do. \
> 
> Hey, everyone makes mistakes though.


He was wrong for apologizing to her. He should have asked her why she felt the need to come to a screeching halt in the middle of the trail and didn't pull off to the side. He then should have asked her why she felt the need to throw her bike at him. He then should have taken the aforementioned bike and deposited it deeply in the woods. He then should have started heading down the trail enjoying his day on the mountain. That is what a responsible, seasoned, and intelligent rider would have done. But thanks for sharing your opinion.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN said:


> I am not saying she deserved to be hit because she is psychopath. She deserved to get hit because she was stupid and slammed on her brakes in the middle of the trail. Have you simply forgotten that fact?
> 
> So you get a pass if you under stress??? I can guarantee you if the cop had assaulted the hikers he would have had to answer for his actions. If I flip out at work and go nutzo then I have to answer to my boss. But your response makes sense. Nobody wants to take responsibility for their actions anymore. I guess she should get a pass like everybody else...:thumbsup:
> 
> First off I was responding to Dougie when I wrote about her experience level. If you are going to make retarded statements about telepathy then you lose all credibility. Learn to use your words and offer up coherent arguments. That's my tip of the day! This is another instance you seem to forget that she SLAMMED on her brakes in the middle of the trail. Keeping making excuses for her actions, its fun to watch!


you expect me to take any of your arguments seriously after insulting me? Either grow up and move out of your parent's basement or leave the rational discussion to adults. :nono:


----------



## EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN (Apr 20, 2007)

mattthemuppet said:


> you expect me to take any of your arguments seriously after insulting me? Either grow up and move out of your parent's basement or leave the rational discussion to adults. :nono:


And I guess I should take yours seriously after your last post? Your hypocrisy and ignorance are astounding!!! I liked your telepathy comment better than the basement one. Try a little harder next time...


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN said:


> But thanks for sharing your opinion.


Any time. Thanks for using emoticons after everything you type. It makes this whole discussion make much more sense to me.


----------



## EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN (Apr 20, 2007)

Dougie said:


> Any time. Thanks for using emoticons after everything you type. It makes this whole discussion make much more sense to me.


You are most welcome Dougie!:thumbsup:   :thumbsup:

I am here to serve and educate.:ihih: :arf: :cornut: :band: :rockon: :drumroll: :aureola:


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

this pretty funny, keep 'em coming!


----------



## siyross (May 19, 2009)

I love this video. Stupid ass woman. I also agree. ARMOR GOES UNDER THE JERSEY.


----------



## Hertz32 (Nov 29, 2010)

hell im always aware of other riders.
i see the guy comeing up behind me, i stop move to the side of the trail, let them pass, say hi, and get going again 
she's the [email protected]*&^%ing assh()le


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

siyross said:


> I love this video. Stupid ass woman. I also agree. ARMOR GOES UNDER THE JERSEY.


And no camelbaks either right?


----------



## audiologies (Oct 13, 2010)

Hah! The video is awesome and the discussion is even crazier. I agree with most that the chick is an idiot. 

What boggles my mind is how some people justify hitting her based on her making the mistake. . . . Huh?

Isn't the most basic human reaction to protect yourself? If a pedestrian has the right of way crossing the street and they see a car barreling down on them, should they continue out and get hit because it will be the other guy's fault? 

All this circumstantial evidence and extenuating circumstances are not even relevant. You don't need to think that hard to come to the right answer. No matter how good or bad a rider she is, or is perceived to be. No matter how good or bad a rider the guy behind is. No matter the trail, or her attire or anything else! Be selfish and protect yourself! Don't give her room, give yourself room!!! Neanderthals can figure that one out.

Perfect example, yesterday a snowboarder in colorado, 22yo male, presumably skilled rider on a difficult run, comes up on a woman and her 5 yo daughter parked in the middle of the trail. Rule one, don't park yourself in the middle of a black diamond run. Mom's fault, no doubt about it. But you know what happened when he ran into the little girl?

They BOTH died. 

Protecting yourself is the least you can do, and it will have the unexpected side effect of protecting people around you as well.


----------



## rav400 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hertz32 said:


> hell im always aware of other riders.
> i see the guy comeing up behind me, i stop move to the side of the trail, let them pass, say hi, and get going again
> she's the [email protected]*&^%ing assh()le


I agree with that. I've been on both ends of this. If someone comes up fast behind me, I'll pull over and let them through. I don't care, I'm not racing. Just having a good time on my bike and having someone right on your back tire isn't that fun for me.

When I have come on behind slower riders, if they don't pull over, I'll look for a wide area to pass, but I'll yell ahead to let them know. I'll yell on your left and then pass on their left. If there is no where to pass, I'll just slow down and keep a good distance. Sacrificing one run out of the day is not the end of the world. Again, I'm not a racer. Besides, if its a woman, the view might not be that bad.


----------



## IntheBush (May 31, 2008)

You can't control the actions of other riders, but you can control yourself.

End of story.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

IntheBush said:


> You can't control the actions of other riders, but you can control yourself.
> 
> End of story.


This story ended on December 28, 2010.


----------



## IntheBush (May 31, 2008)

One more time.

This guy had plenty of room to steer right around her when she stopped. But he locks his brakes up instead. His skills suck. His judgment is suspect as well.

Moral of the story. You can't control the actions of other riders, but you can control yourself. Or risk getting your ass kicked by a chick.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

IntheBush said:


> ...risk getting your ass kicked by a chick.


Why do I get the sneaky suspicion that IntheBush IS the psycho chic? :skep:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

IntheBush said:


> One more time.
> 
> You can't control the actions of other riders, but you can control yourself. Or risk getting your ass kicked by a chick.


Huh? How many more times? This thread is 5 pages deep now. :skep:

At worst, the rider behind made a bad judgement call. It's the chick who needs to exercise some amount of self control or character. He owned his mistake, apologized and made sure she was okay before moving on, all while she went on an uncontrollable tirade.

In addition to the sign that said "NO stopping on trail" there should have been one that said "NO throwing bikes at people". Not sure where you come from, but where I'm from, that is inappropriate behavior, no matter the circumstance :nono:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Pau11y said:


> Why do I get the sneaky suspicion that IntheBush IS the psycho chic? :skep:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

IntheBush said:


> You can't control the actions of other riders, but you can control yourself.
> 
> End of story.


This thread is located at:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=656487&goto=newpost

Here is the message that has just been posted:
****************
She should have kicked his ass.
*
You can't control the actions of other riders, but you can control yourself.

End of story.
***************
edited?


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

dont feed the troll


----------



## lorinlewis23 (Oct 30, 2010)

Pau11y said:


> Why do I get the sneaky suspicion that IntheBush IS the psycho chic? :skep:


LOL , LOL, shots fired, shots fired, man down 


----------



## VP Not Free (May 25, 2006)

lorinlewis23 said:


> LOL , LOL, shots fired, shots fired, man down 


Don't you mean woman down? LOL


----------



## lorinlewis23 (Oct 30, 2010)

VP Not Free said:


> Don't you mean woman down? LOL


LOL no, I was refering to the shots Paul sent to inthebush. Wait a minute Beavis his name is "inthebush" oh [email protected]#¥ your right . Woman down. LOL. MEDIC!!!, MEDIC!!!  Woman down!!!


----------



## IntheBush (May 31, 2008)

How much you bet if the chick looks like this;










The wreck doesn't happen?


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

IntheBush said:


> How much you bet if the chick looks like this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So... okay, you're not the psycho chic. You're a 12 yr old boy who can't control your homoerotic fantasies or your grip on reality? Put down the Mt Dew and french fries! Fat and sugar will make your big head and little head shrink like steroids did to that thing you posted.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

*Bobby Lashley?*



IntheBush said:


> How much you bet if the chick looks like this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
You bring Chad Griggs back in to knock him the [email protected] out (again):lol: 
You wouldn't see Lashley out on MTB anyway.. He has no cardio:lol:


----------



## IntheBush (May 31, 2008)

Pau11y said:


> So... okay, you're not the psycho chic. You're a 12 yr old boy who can't control your homoerotic fantasies or your grip on reality? Put down the Mt Dew and french fries! Fat and sugar will make your big head and little head shrink like steroids did to that thing you posted.


And you're on the internets..., knucklehead.


----------



## dl1030 (Sep 3, 2009)

who cares about the riders, how is the bike!? looks to be a rental...would the resort care if you picked one up and threw it at someone?


----------



## J_BAT (Mar 22, 2011)

i would have told that girl off, ive hit people before , and i just make them feel bad for getting in my way, i was going faster, Im at a higher risk here.. get the F out of my way.


----------



## motobutane (Sep 23, 2008)

This whole thing was staged by a group of friends!


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

Tosh.O needs to give her a web redemption so we can laugh at her some more.


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

J_BAT said:


> i would have told that girl off, ive hit people before , and i just make them feel bad for getting in my way, i was going faster, Im at a higher risk here.. get the F out of my way.


Your the kind of ****** that gets trails closed.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Rob-Bob said:


> Tosh.O needs to give her a web redemption so we can laugh at her some more.


+1 :thumbsup:

I bet he'd do it too!


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

J_BAT said:


> i would have told that girl off, ive hit people before , and i just make them feel bad for getting in my way, i was going faster, Im at a higher risk here.. get the F out of my way.


Wow. You really suck.


----------



## WhiteWhiskey13 (Dec 15, 2010)

reminds me of the other day when I was driving down the street and some ***** pulled out from a side street where she had a stop sign crossed the 1st lane directly into my lane I was traveling in and she t boned me, I was cool got out and then she started yelling at me for.... hitting her??? haha she called her dad and her dad came and started yelling at me... I was amazed but there was a camera right there and I got the video and easily won the battle haha, this reaction just reminds me of that


----------



## lorinlewis23 (Oct 30, 2010)

Jason B. said:


> +1 :thumbsup:
> 
> I bet he'd do it too!


And for this we thank you 


----------



## lorinlewis23 (Oct 30, 2010)

Pau11y said:


> So... okay, you're not the psycho chic. You're a 12 yr old boy who can't control your homoerotic fantasies or your grip on reality? Put down the Mt Dew and french fries! Fat and sugar will make your big head and little head shrink like steroids did to that thing you posted.


LMFAO, shots fired, shots fired, officer down again he needs backup, call SWAT 


----------



## byknphil (Oct 10, 2009)

B!tche$ be crazy!


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

Rob-Bob said:


> Tosh.O needs to give her a web redemption so we can laugh at her some more.


The filmer of this video submitted it but didn't get a reply, he did hear from tru tv and it will air this summer on one of their wildest videos.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

I'll have to watch for it on tru tv..I am surprised Tosh wouldn't want to use this video..he could do so much with it, especially if he got that crazy girl involved.


----------



## Nadric (Apr 12, 2011)

100% her fault. That bike would have been hanging in a tree if I was him.


----------



## charlesinoc (May 17, 2009)

**

he i didn't realize some downhillers are nice people too...


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

ut: :cryin: :thumbsup:


----------

